# SHOE SIZE CALCULATOR



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

This link is primarily oriented to U.S. sizes but provides U.K. and Euro sizing.

First stand on a ruler/yard stick to measure your foot length. Enter that figure with a whole number and approximate tenths of an inch/cm. Then stand on the ruler to measure the width of your foot at its widest point. Find your width measurement in the inch or cm. columns. Voila, your standard U.S. shoe size, or a good approximation.

click > https://web.archive.org/web/20071017074837/www.geocities.com/handy_feet/shoesize.html

WIDTH ADJUSTMENT (approximate)

U.S. U.K.*
B.....C/D
C.....D/E
D.....E/F
E.....F/G
EE...G/H
*Varies with maker and I'd welcome correction.

Euro "M" or medium is approximately a U.S. "D" but can vary.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

That is quite wonderful !! Thank You. That should save people a lot of time and confusion.

I just tried it and it does seem to be true. I have over time figured out most of my measurements in English and other sizes, and this calculator seems to be accurate.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

That doesn't address arch length though. Isn't shoe size the greater of overall length and arch length (relatively speaking)?


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Adam Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll be putting this to the test against the Brannock device!


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

By the way...here's some pictures/instructions on the measuring part
https://shoes.about.com/od/fitcomfort/ss/measurefeet.htm


----------



## cge (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmm... I admittedly wear my shoes rather tight, but this is saying that I'm a 10.5 US or so, and I usually wear an 8.5 US.


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## be_nac (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for posting this up! This will definitely save people a lot of time trying to determine what size shoes best fit them. We all know how frustrating it can be when it comes to the the size selection of the right shoes. People who plan to do a little overseas shoe shopping can find out their correct shoe size before-hand, which is so convenient. Thanks again! :icon_smile:


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

I recall using that calculator a lot before Geocities was shut down. I have to disagree quite strongly with its results. The shoe size it gives me isn't anything close to my real size. I'm a 10.5D - 11D depending on the last and maker. That site is suggesting I need a 12.5D. My feet would be swimming in those shoes.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

I can only say that it correlates with my typical sizing though it's limited by two dimensions. Perhaps from a sample of one I presumed to extrapolate a universe of satisfied participants who were previously somewhat perplexed. If there are enough complaints I'll request that management delete the thread and will self-banish into the wilderness for forty minutes to reflect on my presumption.


----------



## cge (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not sure-if it were just a problem with only using foot length rather than arch length, then, when incorrect, the sizes would be too _small_. However, it seems that it's actually giving sizes that are correct for some people, and two sizes too large for others.

I suppose we'll have to wait for more feedback.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Adam Smith said:


> I'll be putting this to the test against the Brannock device!


So then Adam Smith does it come out equal on the Brannock?

Also is a 10.5 US a !0UK?


----------



## brentfoto (Jan 21, 2010)

I tried this method but it was off for me.

I went ahead and purchased a combination Brannock Device, which should be helpful. The combo is cool because it can measure men and women alike. Since I am now single, it might be fun to measure my dates if they are so inclined... 

I purchased mine from Amazon with free shipping. It came to less than $70.00, and I should receive it soon - within the next week.

They emphasize in the instructions that heel to ball is just as important as heel to toe in measurement, and to select the larger of the two, where not equal:

https://www.brannock.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi/brannock/instructions.html


----------



## foodguy (Feb 6, 2009)

the problem i have is that my sizing is inconsistent even within the same brand. depending on my shoe (i wear mostly eccos), i'm anything from a 41 to a 43.


----------



## Adam Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

ajo said:


> So then Adam Smith does it come out equal on the Brannock?
> 
> Also is a 10.5 US a !0UK?


I haven't ordered the shoes yet! :icon_pale: But those C&Js are just around the corner, I can see their tips already! :icon_smile_big:

And I think we should start a petition for the creation of a completely new and universal system of shoe size measurement, because I think we've all just had it with inconsistent shoe sizes! Right?

First the universal shoe system, then the universal metric system! (Amen for the day that happens, and all the "feet" and the "miles" and the "pounds" are nothing more than the stuff of history books...) :devil:


----------



## oroy38 (Nov 11, 2009)

I measure a 9E on the Brannock Device towards the end of the day, but I like to wear my shoes a little more snug in the waist, so I generally buy 9Ds or equivalent, though I've heard that with Edward Green, the widths are the equivalent to their American counterparts, but due to their idea of fit, things should be a bit snugger in the waist anyway, so I generally bought an 8.5E on their 888 last and it fits snug, but not uncomfortably so, and they'll stretch a little as I break them in.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Adam Smith said:


> I haven't ordered the shoes yet! :icon_pale: But those C&Js are just around the corner, I can see their tips already! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> And I think we should start a petition for the creation of a completely new and universal system of shoe size measurement, because I think we've all just had it with inconsistent shoe sizes! Right?
> 
> First the universal shoe system, then the universal metric system! (Amen for the day that happens, and all the "feet" and the "miles" and the "pounds" are nothing more than the stuff of history books...) :devil:


I think this is part of the current New World Order transition. However, shoe sizing has a low priority compared to re-education camps for ornery nonconforming individualists and industrial nationalization in the U.S. Not to mention curly-que lite bulbs.


----------

